

You are getting old - sunilkumarc
http://you.regettingold.com/

======
collyw
I am old already....

This is a very interesting site, and I see they got a ton of visitors in the
first week. But is there a business model for this? Its seems like just
another novelty site that will be exciting for the next month and then no one
will remember it. How could you make money from a site like this.

------
shogun21
I'm old, but I'm not that old. I'm young, but I'm not that bold.

------
Totoradio
Nice idea! For the curious, it works from 01/01/1898 until today

------
bolaft
For a minute there I thought I was gettin' gold.

